# manicuring for meds and storing?



## Bongofury (Jul 9, 2015)

I want to make RSO. How do I handle the trim after manicuring? Freeze it right off the bud. Let it dry a little before freezing? Plastic bag? or paper bag?

The buds I will cure as normal, I'm unsure about the trim. I want to keep a little of the main cola's for smoking and the rest for meds. I have sampled the THC bomb at 7 weeks and it is killer. Finish 8 weeks on saturday. I have seen only 2 or 3 amber trics. 

The meds will be for stage 4 cancer. More or less amber? I want the most THC and not so much CBD. Any help would be appreciated. We have enough RSO for now but don't want to run short.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 9, 2015)

Running them longer will give you more THC than CBDs, which tend to ripen earlier.  Rosebud is probably the one who know how it should be stored.


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 9, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Running them longer will give you more THC than CBDs, which tend to ripen earlier.  Rosebud is probably the one who know how it should be stored.



So 50% amber like you suggested in another thread of mine. Thanks for that info THG. I have seen only a few ambers. Not many at all. They end 8 weeks saturday. Patience Bongo, patience.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey Bongo, you do NOT want to use speedy not ripe pot for RSO. They only thing worse than being so stoned you can't walk is being so stoned you can't walk and be hyper.. This is serious medicine as you well know and it needs to be ripe. I would go minimum 50 % amber.

When I need to make rso in a hurry, i just dry fresh herb and make it. Otherwise I cure in jars just like regular. No need to freeze, we aren't making hash. 

Good luck and the greenest of mojo to you and best wishes for it kicking cancers butt.


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 10, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Hey Bongo, you do NOT want to use speedy not ripe pot for RSO. They only thing worse than being so stoned you can't walk is being so stoned you can't walk and be hyper.. This is serious medicine as you well know and it needs to be ripe. I would go minimum 50 % amber.
> 
> When I need to make rso in a hurry, i just dry fresh herb and make it. Otherwise I cure in jars just like regular. No need to freeze, we aren't making hash.
> 
> Good luck and the greenest of mojo to you and best wishes for it kicking cancers butt.



Rosebud, I plan to cure the buds just like I was going to smoke it. We are not in a hurry as we have some. I was also wondering how to handle the suger leaves and save them to add to the batch.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2015)

I screen dry all my trimmings.Mr rb made me screens wrapped with wood boxes. They are very nice. When the trim is dry which at my house is in a day or two then I jar it til I am ready to make the oil.  Don't forget to decarb when you make it. Do you have a magic butter machine? If not here is a coupon. It makes the job about 3/4's easier.http://go.referralcandy.com/share/8VFKTD8


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 10, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I screen dry all my trimmings.Mr rb made me screens wrapped with wood boxes. They are very nice. When the trim is dry which at my house is in a day or two then I jar it til I am ready to make the oil.  Don't forget to decarb when you make it. Do you have a magic butter machine? If not here is a coupon. It makes the job about 3/4's easier.http://go.referralcandy.com/share/8VFKTD8



Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2015)

I use the machine for the 4 hour tincture setting  and then cook the rso. It saves so much work.


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 10, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I use the machine for the 4 hour tincture setting  and then cook the rso. It saves so much work.



When I am ready to make RSO I will read your RSO post. Plants are not ready yet. Very little amber. Thanks for the info Rosebud. My mind is slowly absorbing this new growing hobby. There is sooo much to learn.


----------

